
US accuses Russia of cyber attacks - codecurve
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election-us-2016-37592684?
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12663383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12663383).

